# External NTFS HDD On PS3?



## Raijian (May 11, 2011)

Is there a way to get a slim 160gb PS3 to read an NTFS external hard drive? It's just essentially a large USB key, no power supply, just plug and play.

It has all of my videos on it, and lately I've been having troubles with errors while using the PS3 Media Server software. I figured I should take advantage of the hard drive space and save the frustration of trying to troubleshoot networking settings and such.

Is there a way shy of formatting my hard drive into Fat32, to get the PS3 to read an NTFS external hard drive? I believe Fat32 doesn't allow files over 4gb to be stored or transferred or something, and I have some pretty large files that I would love to keep on the drive.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2011)

Nope.  The PS3 will only read FAT32.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 11, 2011)

http://ps3.dashhacks.com/2011/02/23...m-libraries-add-ntfs-support-to-your-homebrew

I've not tried or done it as I do not trust my 'hacking' abilities whatsoever.  But it's an option if you don't want to be bothered with network stuffs.  Best of luck to you


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2011)

people still want to use consoles*corrected* .....  after past 2 month's i would't wanna be seen owning one
ps3 does not read NTFS and yes there a 4GB limit on files


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> people still want to use ps3's .....  after pas 2 month's i would't wanna be seen owning one



Why not, I know Xbox Live is so great it would never be hacked...wait it was back in 2007...

Plus, the PS3 works so much smoother as a media player.


----------



## Raijian (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I have a 2 gig USB stick and I've been moving files from that slowly onto my PS3.

It's worth it to keep it on the hard drive. I'm probably just going to do this instead of streaming.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 12, 2011)

Doesn't it support exfat?


----------

